# 2600k extreme overclocking



## POGE (Aug 1, 2011)

So after not messing around with computer hardware for 5 years or so some people that I work for wanted me to build them the fastest possible computer for running single threaded number crunching apps that they have written and its a work in progress but this is what I've come up with so far, updates and rig pics will come.

Specs:
i7 2600k @ 5.5ghz
Cooler Express 2011 SS Phase Change 
8GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600
LIAN LI PC-A71F Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case
TX850 watt Corsair PSU
Galaxy GTX 465
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z (this is the sickest, sickest, sickest motherboard ever)







SuperPi 1M:





SuperPi 32M:





If theres any benches you wanna see lmk, atm its stable for hours with prime running.




My parts are here.  Its christmas!












Putting together all the mounting/insulation is quite a pain.
















More insulating...












"x" is the best way I've found to apply AS5 since it spreads so there are no air pockets.
















-46 C LOL!!!




ITS ALIVE!!!




This is how its running currently (but plugged in ofc)













Still have quite aways to go, havent decided the nitty gritty about cutting a hole in the bottom and maybe bolting it all into one piece...  benchmarks on the way


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome back!

Lets get to the bottom line here, do you really want us to tell you what benches, or is this a ploy to get advice because you forgot? 

I would say 3DMark11 is likely for overall, the most just run SuperPi 32M or Wprime for drag racing the procs and memory.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2011)

You have my attention 

Mark11 but what gpu you using?


----------



## POGE (Aug 1, 2011)

All I have for gpu is a puny GTX 465   I kinda went nuts in the CPU area lol.  Photos are coming, need to find an easy way to convert 30 or so bmps into jpegs and upload them all at once.

Actually, sneeky could you move this to project logs? Your right posting this in advice was wrong idea this is definently more of a brag LOL.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh I was dishing a good ol' boy some TPU poop
Moved thread, I didn't even realize it was in the advice section.

Very nice bit of kit, and dont worry, the 465 can still do fine on its own, especially with that base to run off of. Off topic....Converse AllStars  FTMFW!!!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 1, 2011)

You want to careful with that phase changer.

I've watched enough Star Trek to know you can end up in another dimension with one of those.


----------



## POGE (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought 2 different 2600k CPU's in hope of finding a "golden chip" ...still messing around with the first one I didn't realize how much of a pain it was going to be to change them out, takes like 3 hours to take out the motherboard, remove all insulation, put in new proc, add all the insulation again... GRR.  They have me using those kneadable art earasers as my main insulation.  I smushed so much of that stuff all around the processor cage I'm so afraid to change procs lol.


----------



## Janus67 (Aug 1, 2011)

You could always use Frost King as well instead of Eraser, it works just fine.

Nice looking SS!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn that's nuts. Props to you man. I'd love one of those 2011's.

What kind of total system power draw are you looking at with that rig including the CM 2011 running 3dmark and Pi?


----------



## POGE (Aug 2, 2011)

@ spaceman not sure about power consumption, don't really care tbh XD

I'm hitting an absolute wall at 55x 100.5.  Everything is just fine and dandy at 55x, prime stable. 56x doesn't boot regardless of how much VCore I shove in it.  PLL overvoltage is enabled.  I'm also using the most extreme version of LLC (100% load-line-calibration).  I havent messed with VCCIO or whatever yet, probably will do that tomorrow apparently a lot of people find it neccessary to get high overclocks.  Anyone know anything about disabling half of the cores to get a higher overclock?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 2, 2011)

POGE said:


> @ spaceman not sure about power consumption, don't really care tbh XD
> 
> I'm hitting an absolute wall at 55x 100.5.  Everything is just fine and dandy at 55x, prime stable. 56x doesn't boot regardless of how much VCore I shove in it.  PLL overvoltage is enabled.  I'm also using the most extreme version of LLC (100% load-line-calibration).  I havent messed with VCCIO or whatever yet, probably will do that tomorrow apparently a lot of people find it neccessary to get high overclocks.  Anyone know anything about disabling half of the cores to get a higher overclock?



not sure about disabling the cores but you should turn HT off


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome back, awesome work mate


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 2, 2011)

http://hwbot.org/submission/2151280_rickss69_superpi_32m_core_i7_2600k_6min_0sec_687ms

PM me and I will get you set up with what you need for SPI 32M. 

http://youtu.be/OkJdMvDYQQ4


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 2, 2011)

I would think higher than 5.5ghz.... should be possible with that cooling. Again the chip is what will make that difference.... but with two you have a better chance than one. 

Nice Phase setup though... jealous!!!

How bout this??? I will give you 5 dollars and be your best friend for life....for trade???? No?? Damn it!!

Keep us posted!

OMT what do you do for a living that you get to mess with such cool shit???


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 2, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2011)

Watching closely


----------



## t_ski (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome back pogey


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 2, 2011)

/tag


----------



## POGE (Aug 2, 2011)

Its cool to see some people remember me.   Today I'm gonna mess with VCCIO, and unless that gives me some real results, I'm moving on to my next processor.

@20mmrain I work at University of Illinois Urbana Champaign, at Hydrosystems Laboratories.  This is for running a single threaded app that runs simulations of water flowing through pipes.  Some of these simulations can take days or even weeks to finish, so getting the fastest PC possible for 24/7 use makes sense.


----------



## POGE (Aug 2, 2011)

Got my 2nd 2600k installed!  At first glance it seems to be superior.  Got it booting at 5500 1.45 volts but its not quite prime stable.  Hopefully I'll be able to get 5600 soon.

Edit: 1.53 volts and it seems prime stable @ 5525 

Still cant hit that magical 56x multi though 

Looks like all I gained was a measly 50mhz.  The temperatures on this CPU runs really hot on cores 2 and 3 for some reason.






must.... get.... 5.6ghz!


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice setup POGE Mine is similar but I have yet to find a CPU that would do 5500MHz even with the Cooler Express 2011. If you decide to sell one of them please let me know.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 3, 2011)

POGE said:


> Its cool to see some people remember me.



Remember you?  How could we forget you with that scary-ass avatar you got


----------



## POGE (Aug 3, 2011)

Scary? Thats a self portrait.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 3, 2011)

rofl


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 3, 2011)

How much noise do you get with it? Like if I hit the lotto could I use it 24/7?


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 3, 2011)

POGE said:


> Its cool to see some people remember me.   Today I'm gonna mess with VCCIO, and unless that gives me some real results, I'm moving on to my next processor.
> 
> @20mmrain I work at University of Illinois Urbana Champaign, at Hydrosystems Laboratories.  This is for running a single threaded app that runs simulations of water flowing through pipes.  Some of these simulations can take days or even weeks to finish, so getting the fastest PC possible for 24/7 use makes sense.



Thanks for the answer..... Illinois Huh???? Well I am just right across the boarder to your North there. And even though you might still be a little mad about the whole my Packers kicking the crap out of your Bears NFC championship thing. When your done with the system you mind driving it up to my house and giving it to me? LOL

On a serious note Nice awesome job on the PC man and nice results with that second chip so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## POGE (Aug 3, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How much noise do you get with it? Like if I hit the lotto could I use it 24/7?



Eh, noise doesn't really bother me but its pretty loud.  Its about as loud as a small window AC, definently drowns out any fans you have in the PC.  It can also serve as a space heater in the winter. 

Anyways today I get to mess with a 3rd 2600k (ninja swapped it out of a coworkers PC), which I was able to get to boot using with the 56x multi, but completely unstable.  Its something to go off of though I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like you are getting lucky with these 2600Ks I am probably going to upgrade to SB when I get my car running good. My car spends more money than I do.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 3, 2011)

POGE said:


> Eh, noise doesn't really bother me but its pretty loud.  Its about as loud as a small window AC, definently drowns out any fans you have in the PC.  It can also serve as a space heater in the winter.
> 
> Anyways today I get to mess with a 3rd 2600k (ninja swapped it out of a coworkers PC), which I was able to get to boot using with the 56x multi, but completely unstable.  Its something to go off of though I guess.



After playing with 5 different 2600k chips and feedback from other enthusiasts, it's seems very difficult to find chips that will do more than 5.6ghz stable despite vcore, VCCIO, VRM adjustments. Unlike prior platforms, hard walls exist often before heat ever becomes a limiting factor.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe its wattage limited....say 125W and they lock it? It is what mine pulls when it stops


----------



## POGE (Aug 3, 2011)

I must find a golden 2600k


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 3, 2011)

POGE said:


> I must find a golden 2600k



good luck. I sold my 59 multi chip for a very hefty premium. Haven't seen many of those, most are 5.0-5.6 with PLL overvolt enabled, that I've played with.


----------



## POGE (Aug 3, 2011)

So my 3rd proc has a core that likes to become unstable so I disabled it and I'm having some luck with running the 56x multi stable on 3 cores.  The app that this pc is being built to run is single threaded so this is totally acceptable.  More to come.







Actually not at the 56x multi but I'm liking it.  finally got my 5.6






edit: got my sights set on 5.7 now 

edit again:  down to 2 cores now, which is helping temps a lot.  I need both of these, one for OS and background, one for the single threaded app.  Results looking pretty good, this proc seems to like the 55x multi better than the 56x one.


----------



## Komputronik (Aug 6, 2011)

im happy with my 5ghz but u gave me an idea for future project


----------

